#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  4 Analytics Types That Will Help You Succeed in 2020.

## Bhavya

Regardless of the business's type, size or the industry. We all are reliant on analytics as analytics help us to make better decisions, streamline our workflows, increase employees engagement, keep our customers satisfied and we can also stay ahead of our competitors. So, here the 4 analytics types that will help you succeed in 2020.

A.I. Augmentation AnalyticsBiometric AnalyticsPrescriptive AnalyticsNext-Gen Embedded Analytics

----------

